# Hay tedders again



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone have or had a NH H5270 six star tedder? Currently have a Pequea TT 4 star, and it works great. But no dealer feels comfortable selling me a 6 star because they are known not to hold up well. That and they're about 16,000 semolians for a new one, and that's over my budget. Now found a 5270 for sale and am curious about pros and cons. Not interested in anything with 6 tyne arms per rotor, only 7 will do, and this one's got that.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Go Krone...the only way to ted hay.

/http://www.krone-northamerica.com/english/krone-produkte/rotary-tedders/kw-trailed-rotary-tedders/


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I would look at Krone also. There is a lot of used one's out there


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

weatherman said:


> Go Krone...the only way to ted hay.
> 
> /http://www.krone-northamerica.com/english/krone-produkte/rotary-tedders/kw-trailed-rotary-tedders/


nuff said!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Would love to Krone! 6 basket please. Can I get a direct trade for my New Idea?


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Krone dealer is 2 hours away. New Holland/Kuhn is 25 minutes. I never see many used krones for sale comparable to the 5270. The Krone does look good though.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I wondering why 7 tine arms per rotor? Have you looked at any of the Kuhn? I know that some of them have 7 tines per rotor.

Rodney


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Rodney R said:


> I wondering why 7 tine arms per rotor? Have you looked at any of the Kuhn? I know that some of them have 7 tines per rotor.
> 
> Rodney


The Kuhn equivalent of the NH 5270 also has 7 tines/rotor. We tried a MF this fall on some 3rd OG, and I just wasn't impressed at the job. Had to drop a gear, run the tines closer to the ground (too close actually), and it still didn't pick up alot of the material off the ground. It was my neighbor's machine, and he has two of them, and is always complaining his windrows always have wads of undried/green hay in, and can't bale as soon as us and usually ends up putting it in the drier. After seeing the way his tedder worked, I'm starting to maybe figure it out. It only has 6 tine arms/rotor. Our pequea has 7, and always sweeps clean and honestly doesn't seem to miss a blade of grass.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

6125 said:


> Krone dealer is 2 hours away. New Holland/Kuhn is 25 minutes. I never see many used krones for sale comparable to the 5270. The Krone does look good though.


You will only have to make that trip once. Krone has the best tine design. Keep a couple of tines on hand and you will be good.



S10491112 said:


> I would look at Krone also. There is a lot of used one's out there


A used Krone down here is almost impossible.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Krones on my dream list. 
Pequea 4 rotor will have to do for now....


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Krones on my dream list.
> Pequea 4 rotor will have to do for now....


I understand ... on my dream list too.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

You can't get any better than the Krone tedder.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Had to go look on tractor house, a few of the 25' units for sale for an 06. $7,500....

Have a 6 basket Kuhn for sale locally for $5,500.

I still don't get why they are so expensive. I picked up my new idea for $1,500 and it does great.

If I could pick up another and run them tandem......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can get an older model pequea 6 rotor for 11,500- 12,500
6 baskets are triple the price of 4 baskets around here


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I've had one for 3 seasons. It does allright, with the exception of bearings on a transport wheel the breakdowns have been operator induced( he's 83 so I cut him some slack, especially cause I did the same to his equipment when I was a kid.) It replaced the 6 rotor Pequea which was a nightmare. It unfolds a little too slow and using the rope to unlatch it is kinda clumsy. When I replace it it will likely be one with a little smaller diameter rotors and a total of 8 if I can afford it. I think they would do a better job of spreading evenly.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Have a H&S 5300H four spinner bought new works real good for us. Price wasn't too bad compared to those junk worn out used ones. Seems like we through alot of tines. Im not the sole operator of it so that might have something to do with it....

Went to an auction this fall that had a Krone four spinner. Built heavy enough that's for sure. I would be afraid of it sinking especially a year like this one on those wet fields


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Had to go look on tractor house, a few of the 25' units for sale for an 06. $7,500....
> 
> Have a 6 basket Kuhn for sale locally for $5,500.
> 
> ...


I had a New idea too ,bought it new . Used it about 4 or 5 seasons . Put one wing back on twice . It would bounce down the road as if I was dragging a scoop shovel behind my pick-up . Just had no metal in it . Traded it for a krone 4 basket , 5 years or so ago . All I've ever done to it ,is grease it . Not even a tine . Only problem now , I would like a 6 basket Krone .


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

gradyjohn said:


> You will only have to make that trip once. Krone has the best tine design. Keep a couple of tines on hand and you will be good.
> 
> A used Krone down here is almost impossible.


FedEx or UPS always worked for me. Like gradyjohn said keep couple tines on-hand and you're good to go. Nothing else will or should go wrong with a Krone tedder. If you look what is listed on TractorHouse.com, who has the most listings of the ones you're are interested in. I can tell you it's not Krone because once you buy one you hang on to it for long time. I got real lucky getting a used Krone last summer. A crop farmer bought one to ted his straw, rained a little more this year than previous years. After he used it once he wanted to "move it along". He also sold his Claas rotary rake, used once too. I was lucky enough to see the ad first. The border spreading position got my attention in buying a Krone. I don't think anyone of the other manufactures has this feature (Kuhn, Pequea). Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We run an 8 star vermeer and a 6 star claas, we had trouble with green clumps all year long. Will the krone actually do that much of a better job. We tried tried running rotors faster, we tried running ground speed slower, tried different angles. still keep getting green spots that rakes would pick up. I am not against trading both on Krones. Also will the Krone do long rye straw, Vermeer will not, that is why we have the claas.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> I had a New idea too ,bought it new . Used it about 4 or 5 seasons . Put one wing back on twice . It would bounce down the road as if I was dragging a scoop shovel behind my pick-up . Just had no metal in it . Traded it for a krone 4 basket , 5 years or so ago . All I've ever done to it ,is grease it . Not even a tine . Only problem now , I would like a 6 basket Krone .


The New Idea are lite for sure. Borrower a friends Kuhn last summer when I broke one of my spindles on the NI, the Kuhn did a geat job and it was a 6 basket. What a time saver! The only issue with that Kuhn, not sure of the model was the manual fold was a PIA.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Bob M said:


> We run an 8 star vermeer and a 6 star claas, we had trouble with green clumps all year long. Will the krone actually do that much of a better job. We tried tried running rotors faster, we tried running ground speed slower, tried different angles. still keep getting green spots that rakes would pick up. I am not against trading both on Krones. Also will the Krone do long rye straw, Vermeer will not, that is why we have the claas.


Bob M- I have a couple of customers who use Krone tedders in Rye grain straw, and they seem to work well. Not knowing your crop or conditions it probably would be best to try one. Do you have a dealer close by that could set you up with a demo? Also, we also have a demo tour scheduled this spring that may be in your area. Not sure yet of the timing and the route. The Vermeer hook tines do a good job of picking up the crop but they tend to release the crop all at once vs. spreading it as does a straight tine. The Claas uses an equal length tine so the in work position the outside tine is higher than the inside tine, so that it picks the crop up in layers. We use an uneven length tine so in the work position they contact the crop parallel to the ground. We have a new model 8 rotor tedder coming this year. It is a 28' drawbar model, vertical fold with transport wheels. The prototype ran in my area this spring and we got really good feedback from the customers that used it.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I used my Krone 4 basket in oat hay that was shoulder high and had no problems so I don't think long crops would be an issue. I really did not notice much in the way of green lumps that the tedder did not scatter out....the Vicon I had before was bad to leave green lumps. I did have to Ted some of the hay twice though just to try and keep it off of the saturated ground.....going over it twice I would think would eliminate the possibility of green lumps.


----------



## pengs68 (Jul 3, 2009)

I paid more for a Krone and have never regretted it. Well built.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

pengs68 said:


> I paid more for a Krone and have never regretted it. Well built.


Pay a little extra for quality equipment...better resale value. I replaced my two basket Tonutti tedder with a four basket Krone tedder. I paid about $2100 for 2-basket tedder, hoping to get $1000 for it after three years of use.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

We went to a vermeer 330 8 spinner this year and until now i thought there was no difference in tedders. we have had vicon, kuhn, new holland, and kuhn/new holland. we have never had a krone or a claas so i can't speak of them but of what we have owned and i have seen work i would never have anything but a vermeer. the action of the hooked tines is really some thing to see. i always thought a tedder was a tedder was a tedder but was proved wrong. also the tines have a 3 year warranty does any one else, i don't know.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Drove 140 miles one way on Friday to buy a used 5270 tedder that was said to be very nice condition, only to find out it was a piece of crap. Why can't people just be honest about what they're selling? As if I needed to waste time and fuel. Now the heck with it, it's new or none from now on with tedders, unless it's close to home.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Krone Tedders are really built well, heavier than just about anything we looked at.

Here's a couple videos:

There's an HD version of each for better quality:

Birdseye view of Krone KW 5.52/4x7 T Tedder running Central Border Spreading Control






Krone KW 5.52/4x7 T Tedder aka: KW 552T Tedding Oats Hay


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

This will sound dumb but what is the advantage of the rotor tedders. I use a pequae 910 abd it works great for me. I had a little 2 rotor nh maybe a 252? I cant remember the model but it was a piece of junk. My buddy told me I had to have one so I bought this thing off a dealer. I used it a few times then the arms started flying off lol. I took it back for the 910. I didnt unserstand the concept of the rotary tedder and I still dont think I would change. How do the rotary ones work? I dont get the idea of spreading hay out then gathering it up and I see some of you guys do this multiple times to the same hay? I hit it with the 910 fluffer after a day then the morning of baling I rake 2 into 1 with the 8 wheel. Am I behind the times lol.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> This will sound dumb but what is the advantage of the rotor tedders. I use a pequae 910 abd it works great for me. I had a little 2 rotor nh maybe a 252? I cant remember the model but it was a piece of junk. My buddy told me I had to have one so I bought this thing off a dealer. I used it a few times then the arms started flying off lol. I took it back for the 910. I didnt unserstand the concept of the rotary tedder and I still dont think I would change. How do the rotary ones work? I dont get the idea of spreading hay out then gathering it up and I see some of you guys do this multiple times to the same hay? I hit it with the 910 fluffer after a day then the morning of baling I rake 2 into 1 with the 8 wheel. Am I behind the times lol.


I have always wanted to buy a 910. They are made right nearby me. I always thought they were a unorthodox method of tedding and less expensive. I may still give one a try.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I have always wanted to buy a 910. They are made right nearby me. I always thought they were a unorthodox method of tedding and less expensive. I may still give one a try.


How does your rig work? I didnt get the concept of them. I only used the nh 3 times and never new how to operate it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You mean a rotary Tedder?
They just look like egg beaters and they scatter the hay out wide as opposed to flipping it like a 910. Scattered wide, the hay dries out quick. They work really well.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Mine must have not been set right it made a shit of a mess of it. Might not have helped I bought it when I was 15 and new nothing about them lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ontario hay man said:


> Mine must have not been set right it made a shit of a mess of it. Might not have helped I bought it when I was 15 and new nothing about them lol.


Heck at 15 doesn't a guy know everthing?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol I thought so then but I now know different. Back then in my head I was a combination of ufc champion nhl star nfl qb and professional woman getter. Lol alot has changed in 10 short years.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey atleast im not a liberal I would still think I know everything lol. And I would til the day I die lol.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> Mine must have not been set right it made a shit of a mess of it. Might not have helped I bought it when I was 15 and new nothing about them lol.


Ontario- sounds like you had one of those NH combo things-a 255 I think they were-you could change settings on them to either ted or windrow. Most I have talked to either loved them or hated them-usual comment I heard was anything that is supposed to do everything does not do anything well. Certainly true for most things in my experience.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Ontario- sounds like you had one of those NH combo things-a 255 I think they were-you could change settings on them to either ted or windrow. Most I have talked to either loved them or hated them-usual comment I heard was anything that is supposed to do everything does not do anything well. Certainly true for most things in my experience.


Actually, they did an excellent job tedding and rakeing. Strickly speaking to the job they did, the people that did not like them did not realize there was a second tedding postion where the bars were locked in the up position and then the rotors were tilted like a regular tedder. There are other reasons for some people not likeing them but if they knew how to set them they worked great.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife and late Father never had a Tedder. Two years ago she had 35 acres Soybeans and Millet on the ground and it suppose to be clear for a week. I made some calls and we went a looked at several Tedders and no disrepect to other brands but the Krone was built like a tank in comparison. The Border Edge Control of the Krone was just the icing on the cake to us. It gets the hay away the field edge and you get a more consistent dry down and just move a lever over or get the hydraulic option to set the edge control and go. I've been told the Vermeer has to have each tine adjusted to achieve the same thing, someone correct me if I'm wrong on that. My wife told me not long ago she'd never be without a Tedder again. The hay quality alone was worth the expense and knocking off a drying day or so is nice too.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Finally got a chance to examine a new Krone tedder today up close and personal, and also compare it against a few others as well. I see now why everyone on here preaches Krone quality. This tedder is built like a tank compared to many others. The quality and craftsmanship is outstanding looking. And the price is right in line with the competition to boot. Don't know how I could convince myself to buy anything else on the market, as I was really impressed overall.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

6125 said:


> Finally got a chance to examine a new Krone tedder today up close and personal, and also compare it against a few others as well. I see now why everyone on here preaches Krone quality. This tedder is built like a tank compared to many others. The quality and craftsmanship is outstanding looking. And the price is right in line with the competition to boot. Don't know how I could convince myself to buy anything else on the market, as I was really impressed overall.


 So did you order it?


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> So did you order it?


Seriously considering it. Don't know why I didn't right away, as the wife was with and even have her approval. Something must be wrong with me, huh?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah no!!!! Allen I thought we agreed to withhold our endorsement until Krone 1 came through with the big check! Did you get yours? Maybe I should look in the mailbox......or is it somethin more sinister? Are they threatening your family? Uh oh, where is the delete button....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think Krone1 should mail all of us $1,000 manufacturer rebate coupons. 
Just think, he would sacrifice a little up front, but after everyone reads how impressed we are with our Krone tedders, sales will go through the roof!


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Uh oh!!! I'm thinking I missed something here? Guess I should start reading every thread in here.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I think Krone1 should mail all of us $1,000 manufacturer rebate coupons.
> Just think, he would sacrifice a little up front, but after everyone reads how impressed we are with our Krone tedders, sales will go through the roof!


Retroactive of course!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Krone1 hasn't posted in over a week, calling Krone1 are you there?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Krone1 hasn't posted in over a week, calling Krone1 are you there?


He's off spending his massive X-mass bonus in Hawaii, or at least some place warmer than Tennessee


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

weatherman said:


> Retroactive of course!


when you find him, I need two, retroactively of course! Now I am guessin that Krone1 is reading this thread and has a lot worse headache tonight than he had new years day!


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Hayman1 said:


> when you find him, I need two, retroactively of course! Now I am guessin that Krone1 is reading this thread and has a lot worse headache tonight than he had new years day!


Time to man up Krone1! You seem to have a following.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What gives. Why only 1000 jd. Lol it should be a free krone like the Christmas giveaway. Why do I care I wouldnt win anyway lol.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

You guys crack me up! I have been busy getting those rebate forms written up... HA! You all must not know that the english translation for "Krone" is "Frugal"

Really though the Haytalk rebate idea is a good one that I am going to pass along.

Haven't been online much this week, we were doing training in Memphis and it has been 24/7 all this week.

Thanks again for all the endorsements....

I don't know of a time when hay equipment consumers have had a better array of equipment to choose from. The bar keeps getting raised higher every year. There is some AWESOME equipment out there now.

The only concern I have for now is the "I" word (inflation). Things just keep getting higher everyday. Not just farm equipment either.

I have said before that it is almost to the point that good equipment is an investment and it seems as long as the printing presses are running that will continue to hold true..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, ok, enough of the "happy talk".......
Come on Krone1, lets get a rebate together for hay talk users, then we blab to all how great the Krones are and you sell enough Krone equipment to buy a yacht piloted by beautiful bikini clad Swedish chicks.

Deal?


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Someone let me in on where the yacht will be docked please.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

The S.S. Krone.1 is in Monaco for January...... Thinking of renaming it the S.S. Haytalk....








[/URL]


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Where's the dang Swedish bikini team? Lol


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Where's the dang Swedish bikini team? Lol


You didn't know??? They winter up here in Vermont . They're called ski bunnies. 
And you thought Vermont was all maple syrup and liberals!!!

Just opened up that door again didn't I ?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> You didn't know??? They winter up here in Vermont . They're called ski bunnies.
> And you thought Vermont was all maple syrup and liberals!!!
> Just opened up that door again didn't I ?


Damn it .... Just couldn't stand it could ya, I'd like to see them bunnies you speak of.....couldn't stomach the other two however  well, I like maple syrup purty good, not quite as good as cane syrup but ok...guess it depends, big cathead...I'll take the cane, pancakes and waffles.....I'll take the maple. I'm just not sure I can stand the other enuf to get to the bunnies.....


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Damn it .... Just couldn't stand it could ya, I'd like to see them bunnies you speak of.....couldn't stomach the other two however  well, I like maple syrup purty good, not quite as good as cane syrup but ok...guess it depends, big cathead...I'll take the cane, pancakes and waffles.....I'll take the maple. I'm just not sure I can stand the other enuf to get to the bunnies.....


Yea, the old foot in mouth. Actually some of of the better bunnies are the transplants from Dixie.


----------

